# Different types of nolva/clomid???



## Livebig14 (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey guys.  I have 2 different types of clomid and nolva right now.  Can I use one type of clomid for the first part of PCT and then the 2nd kind for the second part of PCT?  if not I will have to buy more.  thanks for the help


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 8, 2011)

Clomiphene citrate is clomiphene citrate..so no meter what brand if its all GMP made..same for Nolvadex aka tamoxifen citrate. 
hope its help


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 8, 2011)

thanks W.P.


----------

